# Xorg + Fonts :(

## Biersauf

hallo!

mal wieder das alte leidige spiel mit den schriftarten unter xorg...habe das problem dass alle schriftarten wunderbar aussehen, jedoch mein geliebtes "luxi sans" nicht so richtig will...

woran kann das liegen? die font paths habe ich aktualisiert, xorg lädt nach der log-datei auch alle font directories korrekt....halt nur diese schrift will nicht richtig laufen :-\

die buchstaben sind viel zu eng beieinander und teilweise werden manche buchstaben fett gedruckt...

danke!

----------

## Xk2c

wenn du wirklich nur mit "luxi Sans" Probleme hast, dann würde ich mal sagen, dass das an dem Font liegt.

Ich hatte dieses Probleme nämlich auch ( unregelmäßige darstellung ) und bin schließlich auf einen anderen Font ausgewichen.

Bitstream Vera Sans

```
*  media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

      Latest version available: 1.10-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.10-r2

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/fonts/

      Description: Bitstream Vera font family

```

damit ist alles super scharf und wirklich gut leserlich.

----------

## RUDIII

Du könntest bei [1] und bei [2] eine Lösung finden, gentoo-wiki

[1] http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts

[2] http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Switch_from_XFree_to_Xorg

rudi

----------

## Kuhrscher

Das Problem tauchte schon ganz oft auf. Die Lösung ist einfach:

```
 rm -rf /usr/share/fonts/TTF
```

Klingt brutal, ich weiß. Wirkt aber Wunder. Trau Dich  :Wink: 

----------

## Biersauf

jaa super danke das hat tatsächlich geholfen  :Smile:  danke  :Wink: 

----------

## pivertd

Super ! Ich habe dasselbe Problem und jetzt alles OK !

----------

